# advice on Job offer for filing PR



## john.nep (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I have a job offer from NZ company. i know if i file for PR with job offer i have more chances as there are more points for it

But what exactly are conditions attached with JOB OFFER. do i submit just offer letter of the company with my PR documents, i am sure its more broader then that, can experts provide me some info on this.

thanks

John


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

john.nep said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a job offer from NZ company. i know if i file for PR with job offer i have more chances as there are more points for it
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes if you complete the EOI for Residency with a job offer you will gain another 50 or 60 points, so this gives you more chance of the EOI being selected and you receiving ITA.

If you receive ITA, this is the time when you must complete the formal Residency application and justify all the points claimed on your EOI. If you have claimed points for having a job offer then you must provide the evidence of this so give Immigration everything you have....
Offer letter, copy of the contract, managers contact details etc.
Immigration will use this evidence and make contact with the company to establish if the company and job are genuine.

Regards,


----------

